# CZ 75 compact, all steel overview



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Here is a quick little video of the CZ 75 compact. I think its a great little. The weight is an issue for some but it helps with recoil and if you have a good holster like the one in the video it really isn't a problem. Feedback is always appreciated. I slipped up and stumbled on a few words, it was 2am. Anyways, if you like it please thumbs up and subscribe. Ill be doing a gopro shooting video this week and post it as soon as possible.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Well done! :smt038


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice video of a great handgun!


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Anybody shoot a sp01


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

I love guns that have removable grips. Wood grips just look awesome


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

went to the range and shot up some balloons with the gopro on, it was a blast

CZ 75 Compact, all steel Balloon Range - YouTube


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice gun, and video! I gave it a thumbs up.


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks! I really appreciate it


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

links are working again


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

wolverine_173 said:


> Anybody shoot a sp01


My son has one. I love it. It's what I would buy if I didn't have a tricked out CZ85.


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

wolverine_173: 2 very nice and well done videos, thanks for your efforts. I just ordered a CZ 75 Compact and it should be here this week. 

Enjoyed the timely videos and look forward to shooting it.


----------



## wolverine_173 (May 8, 2013)

let me know how it shoots for you


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

wolverine_173: pm sent...


----------

